# Hozelock reel leaking internals



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Part number 83306 2, to be precise.

Whilst 'on location' earlier this week, I'd sprung a leak somewhere down the line. Stripped everything back and it is the L-shape connector on the reel-housing that's split.

right on the join where it's been formed, bad, bad design! has anyone else had this problem?

I've googled this, I've googled that, but, can't find any answers. Wonder if there are spares available and/or if it's worth investing in a whole new piece. 

For now, I just had 30m of free hose to lugg around :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

not sure what bit you mean , could you sand it up rough and jb weld it


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

JB Weld, never heard of it! Just looked it up however and, ah yes, could be up for the job. (but, for what it's worth, it might just be worth replacing)

I did allow some super-glue to sit in the tiny slit for a few hours in the sun today.. hoping this would 'plug' it somewhat. I failed 

thanks for the tip


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ive used it to bodge several items , it might not be as good as they claim but its pretty good stuff if used well

if you can get a new one for cheap no point though


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

im also after some hozelock spares, i dropped my reel and broke the handle off it, so it takes ages to wind it back up now :lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

http://spares.hozelock.com/

found the bit i was after, out of stock  lol


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

you'd be easier getting a replacement surely, can be picked up off ebay for region of 35 delivered (for the quality version). Mine has so far put up with a years worth of abuse and given the use that is extremely impressive


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> http://spares.hozelock.com/
> 
> found the bit i was after, out of stock  lol


good link that! they kept it well hidden (when i looked about a year ago, couldn;t find anything for hozelock spares)


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks Ian. 

Although, I think my reel must be ancient - I can't find the model/tyre anywhere. Bummer.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

G220 said:


> good link that! they kept it well hidden (when i looked about a year ago, couldn;t find anything for hozelock spares)


yeah, im quiote surprised i found it tbh, as i did a search a couple of weeks ago and didnt find anything :lol:

and typical, the part im after is part of the kit, and costs £14  only paid £20 for it at donny market about 6 years ago.

might just try and bodge some sort of handle onto mine :wall::lol:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I contacted Hozelock RE the broken piece via their web enquiry form, no surprises really that they never got back to me. However. I made a phonecall, spoke to a lovely lady in cust. services and she's shipped the "J-piece" connector out to me for £7.

Not bad.. could be worse. Save's spending £20 on a complete new setup atleast anyway!


----------

